

Atari files for bankruptcy protection - stevewilhelm
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/01/21/atari-creditors-idUSL6N0AQESM20130121
Atari's game titles include Pong, Asteroids, Centipede, Missile Command, Battlezone and Tempest.
======
ColinWright
Here are a few more versions of the story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5090807> (venturebeat.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092088> (telegraph.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092123> (bloomberg.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092327> (guardian.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092447> (latimes.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092764> (lohud.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092889> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5093489> (cnn.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5094517> (ft.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5094529> (wsj.com)

There are more ...

